# Elbert County 2015



## 15DAD (Sep 14, 2015)

Any updates, Acorns, movement, Hogs ? We have seen more deer sign than in previous years, and looks like the hogs have moved out.


----------



## Broken Arrow 68 (Sep 16, 2015)

I had acorns dropping all around me last weekend.


----------



## 15DAD (Oct 3, 2015)

Lots of traveling sign, but the hogs are starting to show up .


----------



## tcward (Oct 6, 2015)

Went down to the club weekend before last and had this guy on camera...


----------



## tcward (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry it's sideways...


----------

